# Llandaff Cold War Sub-Control Bunker (May 2018)



## UEP-Wales (May 31, 2018)

Located within a quiet housing estate sits this historic sub-control nuclear bunker. Built in 1956 this once active site has sat abandoned and derelict since around 1991. It is believed that this bunker is currently owned by Cardiff County Council although it has been said by the Llandaff Society that they hope to preserve the location and one day open it into a museum.






The Llandaff Sub Control is located in Vaughan Avenue, Llandaff. The building is a single story surface brick blockhouse although it is now mostly hidden by trees, bushes and ivy.

The bunker was operational until the disbanding of the Civil Defence Corps in 1968. It remained in use manned by the Cardiff Corporation’s voluntary Civil Defence Organisation until 1984.

It was used as the Corporation’s County Standby Control until 1991 but it is believed it was never used with the exception of equipment storage.

Since it’s closure it has remained unused.
















As we approached the location, we were shocked to discover this historic building hiding in plain sight. We knew that most of the local residents wouldn’t even know what the building was once used for or probably that it was even there!.

Greeted by an unlocked steel gate and a wide open wooden door, we didn’t have very high hopes as we walked into this former Llandaff sub-control bunker, how very wrong we were! It is however upsetting to know that given the lack of care and security at this site, it may only be a matter of time until the youths of the area realise the ease of entry.

After we walked through the steel gate, we were straight into the pitch black corridor that without any external light felt like it went on for miles whereas in reality it was less than 20 meters roughly. With a click of a switch, the lighting flickered on in the main corridor and we were off.





















The Llandaff Sub Control Bunker had a very distinct smell, one of years worth of abandonment. Although some rooms were almost fully stripped out, others were stacked to the ceiling of paperwork and historic artefacts such as helmets and gas masks.

We were surprised to see that paperwork dating back to the late 1940’s was still present and readable. Sadness hit us as we thought that much of the items left behind here should have been preserved within the area’s local museums.
















Complete with 10 rooms including a store room, kitchen, toilets, office and signals room, this bunker would have had representatives from several agencies including the military, emergency services, politicians and the Royal Mail.

We are unsure who currently owns this property although we anticipate that our tracing records will show it being owned by Cardiff County Council. If that’s the case, given their financial state, it may only be a matter of time until this site is sold to a private buyer, unless somebody claims the land themselves first!
















With any luck, any future owner will preserve the Llandaff Sub-Control bunker and the contents it currently holds with the possibility of doing as others and open the site for public viewing.

Thanks for looking at more can be viewed on my website! (Dereliction.Photography)​


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 31, 2018)

That's an interesting piece of history. Most of the documents you photographed go way back so it hasn't been attended to for a while. Needs a good clean up and then it could be turned into a museum.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 31, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's an interesting piece of history. Most of the documents you photographed go way back so it hasn't been attended to for a while. Needs a good clean up and then it could be turned into a museum.



Llandaff Society wanted to do just that, turn it into a museum. The problem is Cardiff Council own it and they say it's too dangerous because of "damp". So instead of selling it or passing it onto a group of people who are willing to do the work, they left it sit there.

There seems to be a few kids hanging around, a bit of graf along the sides etc so with any luck it's locked up again before they work out how to walk in there!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 31, 2018)

Fascinating stuff UEP!! Love reading old paperwork...such an interesting place to explore Great pics too.


----------



## TopAbandoned (May 31, 2018)

Honestly didn't think you could get in there. Might try it now


----------



## Priority 7 (May 31, 2018)

Nice set...I really wanted to see the place but put my back out....


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 31, 2018)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice set...I really wanted to see the place but put my back out....



Cheers dude, how the hell did you manage that! 

It's still possible


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 31, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Fascinating stuff UEP!! Love reading old paperwork...such an interesting place to explore Great pics too.



Cheers PV! It was a great place, fingers crossed somebody comes along to save it!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 31, 2018)

TopAbandoned said:


> Honestly didn't think you could get in there. Might try it now



Nor did I for 3 years! Pot luck a few weeks back I think.


----------



## smiler (May 31, 2018)

Seems it's cheaper and less bother to let it decay than preserve it, I don't like their decision but understand that resources are overstretched already, darn shame though. 
I liked your interesting report and pics, Thanks


----------



## danrobz (May 31, 2018)

Padlock on the front gate now fyi


----------



## mookster (Jun 1, 2018)

UEP-Wales said:


> Greeted by an unlocked steel gate and a wide open wooden door, we didn’t have very high hopes as we walked into this former Llandaff sub-control bunker, how very wrong we were! It is however upsetting to know that given the lack of care and security at this site, it may only be a matter of time until the youths of the area realise the ease of entry.



Well thanks to that info provided there they (or any other scallies reading this) may realise it a lot quicker... 

Other than that, great place.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 1, 2018)

mookster said:


> Well thanks to that info provided there they (or any other scallies reading this) may realise it a lot quicker...
> 
> Other than that, great place.



It was re-secured until somebody else decided to bust the lock... wasn't wasting another lock for somebody to pop it! 

Cheers though


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 1, 2018)

smiler said:


> Seems it's cheaper and less bother to let it decay than preserve it, I don't like their decision but understand that resources are overstretched already, darn shame though.
> I liked your interesting report and pics, Thanks



It makes it more of a shame when there are groups willing to take it on at no expense to the council but again, I suppose they'll worry about health and safety etc. 

Cheers Smiler


----------



## anthrx (Jun 1, 2018)

The subtle transition from focus to blur in the 4th picture is sick!
All in all, top post & top photographs.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 1, 2018)

anthrx said:


> The subtle transition from focus to blur in the 4th picture is sick!
> All in all, top post & top photographs.



That's my new 85mm lens, my latest toy lol!

Cheers for the comments


----------



## Ridetofind (Jun 19, 2018)

Locked up tight now


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 20, 2018)

Ridetofind said:


> Locked up tight now



So I heard. Seems a few people have popped locks on the place to find it snapped off and another one on. The most recent looks a beast so no doubt will be locked up for a while again now.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you for that fab report - living history that. Let's hope it find appreciative guardians in the near future...


----------



## Rolfey (Jun 24, 2018)

Some nice pictures ther interesting place!


----------

